# Fishing tourney



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Short notice but I know that there is a fishing tournament at Lake Ashtabula tommorrow. Don't know the details but maybe someone here might be able to help for those that might be interested. Good ice!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just happen to think that Dick Monson might know something about the details for those that are interested.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Does anyone have the details regarding Crappie Tourn. at Jamestown Res.? I know the date, but need other info. Location, holes predrilled, can you use fish house? 
Thanks in advance.


----------

